# Giardia



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I just wondered if anyone has a dog with giardia. Beau was diagnosed a few months ago following a faecal test. I think he may have caught it from eating fox poo, as it is a parasite.

He has been treated twice for it and has had numerous antibiotics. He is now on a puppy intestinal food from Eukanuba but he still has digestive problems. At least once a day he passes a motion which is yellow/green and smelly. He also has foul smelling wind quite frequently. Sometimes it is more like diarrhoea and other times what he passes is more normal.

Sorry to bring up such a horrible subject but my vet is running out of ideas as to what to do next. Oh, and he has also been tested for pancreatic insufficiency, which was ruled out.

Any ideas welcome. xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4149&highlight=giardia

This is a thread that giardia has been mentioned in. I think it too took a long time to get on top of. Sorry to hear Beau is poorly.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Poppy had it when she first came home (as did a couple of others in the litter -think they caught it either at the vet or when breeder was poorly for a couple of days they went to stay at his mums) although Poppy didn't have it very bad tbh, it was definitely a parasite, think it was that one... Anyway one course of a different worming treatment seems to have fixed it 

But if it is persistent i'm sorry I can't help :/ Only to say I hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Karen for the link. Although Beau has a digestive problem he continues to gain weight and be lively, so not overly worried. Might ask one of the trainers at dog club if they have any ideas. xx


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Laura and yes that does sound like the same thing. I just don't understand why he continues to have problems when he has had all the meds. Oh help it looks like I might have to submit another faecal sample - YUK. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

puppylove said:


> Thanks Laura and yes that does sound like the same thing. I just don't understand why he continues to have problems when he has had all the meds. Oh help it looks like I might have to submit another faecal sample - YUK. xx


No problem, we didn't actually have to submit a sample either, because a few in the litter had it we told the vet & they let us buy the treatment & said if it didn't clear it up then we'd have to take samples in but it did clear up so we didn't have that problem. I can't understand why your little baby isn't getting better with the meds! Poor thing :/ Hope you solve it soon! xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I googled Giardia and found this interesting webpage. J x



> Natural Treatment For Giardia
> By Jean Hofve, DVM
> 
> Ads by Google
> ...


----------

